# Keeping my tortoise entertained?



## choobajude57 (Jan 6, 2014)

How can I keep my hermanns tortoise entertained when I'm out of the house?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2014)

Start with a fairly large indoor habitat. Add a thick layer of substrate. By 'thick' I mean at least 4" deep. Add a couple of hiding places, a big rock or a piece of driftwood, some plastic or real plants at strategic locations around the habitat. The object is to have some sight barriers so the tortoise can't see his whole world at a glance. The barriers make him have to walk around to see what's going on in other parts of the habitat. When you feed him, put food down on two or three different feeding stations at different places around the enclosure. Some tortoises are interested in pushing little balls around or interacting with tortoise figurines. Maybe even a mirror.

But, first and foremost: don't put human feelings on your cold blooded reptile. They don't get bored. If there's nothing to eat, they'll just sit in the 'sun' for a bit then go back to bed.


----------



## Saleama (Jan 6, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> But, first and foremost: don't put human feelings on your cold blooded reptile. They don't get bored. If there's nothing to eat, they'll just sit in the 'sun' for a bit then go back to bed.



LOL, this sounds alot like me and I am human....I think?


----------



## Lillysmytort (Jan 6, 2014)

I tell stories of Miss Lilly as if she has these feelings because I'm home by myself a lot and it keeps me from going insane... It makes me feel a little less "crazy" to talk to her than to talk to myself...


----------



## sibi (Jan 6, 2014)

I try to put bright, colored objects that my sullies can't bite or swallow. It doesn't have to be a toy; just a plastic container with a little food in it will make them happy. They'll try to nip at it, and move on. They may go back to it at another time. Since the cold weather has them confined all day long, it could be impossible to keep them entertained like they're use to in the backyard, but it keeps them from pacing back and forth trying to get out.


----------



## Mr. Franklin (Oct 13, 2016)

don't put a mirror in the habitat, tortoises think that it's another tortoise and it scares them. i put like a dozen little circular sticker mirrors all over my franklin's tank once and he got so anxious he buried his head in his dirt and wouldn't come out of his hide until i took them all down. it was very sad


----------



## Mr. Franklin (Oct 13, 2016)

another thing, i put a toy tank beside my tortoises log hide because he likes climbing on top of it then sliding off. he'll go back and forth doing that for hours lol. he occasionally flips himself over however, but he can get himself back up within seconds. if you trust that your tortoise won't be stuck on its back all day then try encouraging him to climb go and down things.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2016)

Old thread


----------

